# Klonopin?



## goofygut (Jan 22, 2004)

Just wondering if anyone has ever used Klonopin for anxiety/IBS-D? Also, curious as to dosage and side-effects.


----------



## Angry Canadian Girl (Dec 1, 2010)

goofygut said:


> Just wondering if anyone has ever used Klonopin for anxiety/IBS-D? Also, curious as to dosage and side-effects.


Hi, I took xanax for about 4 months for anxiety. It is a benzodiazopene like klonopin but a shorter acting one. I took varying doses from 1 mg to 4 mg at one point. I did not like the way I felt on it. I felt out of it most of the time and it did nothing for my diarrhea. It did add chronic nausea to my life after a while. They are notoriously bad drugs to come off of and they are for short term use so you will have to come off of them. In my case, and alot of other people's cases, I felt worse after taking them then I did before I took them. I wouldn't take it if I were you.


----------



## goofygut (Jan 22, 2004)

Angry Canadian Girl said:


> Hi, I took xanax for about 4 months for anxiety. It is a benzodiazopene like klonopin but a shorter acting one. I took varying doses from 1 mg to 4 mg at one point. I did not like the way I felt on it. I felt out of it most of the time and it did nothing for my diarrhea. It did add chronic nausea to my life after a while. They are notoriously bad drugs to come off of and they are for short term use so you will have to come off of them. In my case, and alot of other people's cases, I felt worse after taking them then I did before I took them. I wouldn't take it if I were you.


----------



## goofygut (Jan 22, 2004)

Hi and thanks for the reply! I had posted yesterday under "New Meds" and got no reply so that's why I tried this. As I had said in that one, I didn't do well with Xanax or Ativan for the very reasons you stated and had been on Tranxene for YEARS ..... but this will be a new try. I wish I didn't have to take anything but you probably know we are all looking for the "magic bullet".Thanks again for responding. I'm grateful!


----------

